# iPad 2 wifi et suivi d'itinéraire routier



## fernandn (23 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Nous avons un iPad2 wifi. Avant de partir sur la route nous avons chargé la carte Plan. En faisant cela nous avons qu'un périmètre limitée de carte.
Nous avons pris la voiture et là avec étonnement nous avons découvert un point bleu sur Plan qui nous localisait sur la route.
N'ayant qu'un iPad wifi comment cela fonctionne t il ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (23 Novembre 2012)

Il prend en compte les bornes WIFI croisées et fait une approximation de la position par rapport à ça.


----------



## fernandn (23 Novembre 2012)

Il faut donc que les bornes soient en accès libre ?
Une borne wifi géolocalise ?


----------



## Gwen (23 Novembre 2012)

Non, pas forcément. Il suffit que le nom soit identifiable et il existe une base de données de toutes les bornes transmettant un nom couplé à  leur position GPS. Ensuite, sans entrer dans le réseau, juste en scanant le nom, il est possible d&#8217;identifier chaque borne WiFi et donc, de repérer approximativement ou l'on se trouve.


----------

